# France-- public toilet question



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

i know we have a toilet on board , but Mrs C asked when out and about in France do they have roughly the same amount of public toilets as we do here.

John


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

The straight answer is yes they do have as many toilets as there are in UK however there is a BUT to it.

The BUT is the toilets in France are not always European type. By that I mean in some of the small villages the public toilets could be the famous hole in the ground type


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

The numbers are much better now than ever they were and, in general they are cleaner too.

You have a right to use the toilet in a bar or restaurant- after the usual courtesies however. You do not have to buy food or drink but it is polite to ask first.

I'd say that actual visible public toilets are fewer in number than in UK. French ladies do seem to have bigger bladders...!

G

Edit: You'll often find a lady lurking in an office in a public toilet wanting to be paid. If they are clean and well-serviced I leave small change but make it clear, if they are dirty or no paper etc, that I am not going to do so. Keep small change ready when you do go.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I would agree with Grizzly, though it does seem to vary in different parts of the country.

It's usually fairly easy to find a "Clochemerle" facility - but that's not much good to Mrs C.

Dave


----------



## nidge1 (Jul 26, 2009)

Posted this message a while ago about French toilets. It is well worth remembering!!


We were in the train/bus station in Sete in the South and my other half wanted to use the loo. You had to pay 30 cents to use it and me thinking I was been clever said "when you have finished leave the door open and I will go in to save paying twice" this she duly did and in I went. 

Just about to do my business and the all of a sudden the door locked, light went out and the worst bit was a spray of disinfected water went all around the cubicle at waist height!!!. I made a dash for the door but you had to press a button to open it and as there was no light I could not see it, so was trapped in. 

My better half was doubled up with laughter when I appeared. She said "well that was cheap for 2 uses of the loo and a shower thrown in as well" 

So never again will I try and be a skinflint and not pay for using the loo. 

Nidge


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

I don't believe that Public toilets are as frequently found as in the UK, although many UK Local Councils are closing them down to save money, and the ones you do find in France can vary enormously.

Service stations, bars, cafes, bistos and restaurants are all useful in an emergency.

They are free to use but the more discerning traveller usually buys at least one item as a gesture of thanks.

Have a look at these sites for more info -

www.gofrance.about.com/od/travelplanning/ht/toilet.htm

www.slowtrav.com › France › Travel Notes


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

There are a lot more public toilets in France than there are in the UK, particularly as Councils in the UK are shutting them "to reduce costs", BUT they are not always as high a standard.......

Some can be the "hole in the ground" type which are not popular with many Brits......

Bars and restaurants usually have one but are not compelled to - our local patisserie (where I am just going for breakfast   ) des not have one (but the cakes and croissants more than make up for that and the coffee is outstanding!) I may post a photo of the cakes if I remember later! {offtopic}

For gentlemen it is easier - it is perfectly acceptable to stop the vehicle, hop out and pee - a VERY common sight  but not so easy for ladies   

Reasssure your wife that she is very unlikely to have a problem, at the worst you go to a bar and have a coffee (€2) and use their facilities (and the free WiFi too!).

Dave


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

The-Cookies said:


> i know we have a toilet on board , but Mrs C asked when out and about in France do they have roughly the same amount of public toilets as we do here.
> 
> John


If you want to go back to France I would tell her there are no public loos otherwise she may never want to return!

I actually think they are much less frequent than here and certainly in the main sub standard to the UK. Maybe this is why the national pastime is to pee where you like (and not just the blokes)!


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

We usually use the loos in the cemeteries, as each one seems to have one and you can normally park without a problem.

This also applies to Spain.


----------



## Scattycat (Mar 29, 2011)

Well I have to totally disagree with Grizzly and Zebedee.

There are far more public toilets here in France than in the UK.
Yes, some of them are just the traditional hole in the ground but even these are usually kept quite clean.

Most supermarkets have them. Also even the smallest village will have them. In fact one village close to us with a population of just a couple of hundred have 2, no shop, no hairdressers and no bar, but 2 public toilets. Oh yes, France is much better served in the public toilet department


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

AND if you choose to use the autoroutes there are "aire de repos" about every 20km which usuall have a toilet (although the older ones frequently have the h-i-t-g type already mentioned, and "aire de service" with fuel, take-away coffee/croissants and toilets about every 100km (or more frequently depending on which autoroute).

So there is always suitable provision within a few km......

There are few parts of the UK which have that frequency of provision IMO......

Dave


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Oh great news.  

A spat might be developing about public toilets.  

How typically British. :lol:


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

747 said:


> Oh great news.
> 
> A spat might be developing about public toilets.
> 
> How typically British. :lol:


No spat ! I know I'm right so no point in arguing.

G :wink:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Grizzly said:


> French ladies do seem to have bigger bladders...!
> 
> G


No argument from me, I do not have your level of experience in that department I can honestly say :lol: :lol: :lol:

Dave


----------



## magbrin (Jun 18, 2010)

KeithChesterfield said:


> Service stations, bars, cafes, bistos and restaurants are all useful in an emergency.
> 
> They are free to use but the more discerning traveller usually buys at least one item as a gesture of thanks.


Slightly off topic of OP but perhaps you could tell this to visitors to the highlands (where there are, I admit, relatively few public loos - but plenty of trees :lol: ). The number of people that come in to our nursery/cafe and use the facilities and don't buy has led us to asking for a donation to the local mountain rescue team - but often they indicate that they are going to buy plants, go outside, and you guessed it, they've gone in a flash.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

magbrin said:


> . . . they've gone in a flash.


Unfortunate choice of phrase there Magbrin. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

Another point of interest regarding French toilets, the gents in particular. They do not seem to go in for modesty screens as the urinals are very often in full public view, especially on most of the campsites.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

charlieivan said:


> Another point of interest regarding French toilets, the gents in particular. They do not seem to go in for modesty screens as the urinals are very often in full public view, especially on most of the campsites.


I think a lot of them used to be unisex as well. Cant say it bothers me though. If women or in fact anyone wants to watch me pee, I dont care. I actually admire the French for just having a widdle when they want one. Its us that seem to be hung up about such trivial things. (well not me. I dont care)


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

barryd said:


> charlieivan said:
> 
> 
> > Another point of interest regarding French toilets, the gents in particular. They do not seem to go in for modesty screens as the urinals are very often in full public view, especially on most of the campsites.
> ...


That's why every lay-by in the UK stinks of pee. IMHO Scotch Corner being the worst.
And don't get me started on the "bottles of Pop" discarded along the wayside :evil:


----------



## robrace (Jun 30, 2005)

*public urinals.*

Stayed on very smart campsite in the south of France but was perturbed to see the Gents urinals had BBQ;s on the otherside of the 3foot wall.Pee oneside whilst BBq on the other


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

R.I.P. the genuine French Pissoir, plastered with arty posters and within earshot of an accordion.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

an99uk said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> > charlieivan said:
> ...


Yes. People do say that lay-bys stink of pee but I dont notice it. Then again I dont spend a lot of time in laybys.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

*Re: public urinals.*



robrace said:


> the Gents urinals had BBQ;s on the otherside of the 3foot wall.Pee oneside whilst BBq on the other


It's the French equivalent of the Caravan Club red bucket.

G


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

For those who may need to be toilet vigilant, why not download the gps co-ords of Auchan, Carrefour and Eclerc - most decent sized supermarkets have modern, and mostly clean, facilities.

A small pack of seat wipes (eg Parazone) may give you a little more confidence to squat  (also applies to UK public loos).


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

tonyt said:


> For those who may need to be toilet vigilant, why not download the gps co-ords of Auchan, Carrefour and Eclerc - most decent sized supermarkets have modern, and mostly clean, facilities.
> 
> A small pack of seat wipes (eg Parazone) may give you a little more confidence to squat  (also applies to UK public loos).


But presumably the OP will also have a fully-equipped motorhome in the car park of said supermarket ? What is needed is the GPS co-ordinates of in-town loos so that they can be identified quickly when the OP's wife is _ in extremis _ while out sight-seeing !

They exist in UK:

http://www.findatoilet.co.uk/

G


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Grizzly said:


> ? What is needed is the GPS co-ordinates of in-town loos so that they can be identified quickly when the OP's wife is _ in extremis _ while out sight-seeing !They exist in UK:http://www.findatoilet.co.uk/G


Ah, then I have an idea  on another thread I've volunteered to spend the rest of the year touring France collecting accurate aire co-ords, so, I could also collect loo co-ords( loo-ords) - I'm just waiting for MHF management to confirm that they will finance this worthwhile venture.

My needs are few, just a few gallons of diesel, one or two "deux baguettes s'il vous plait", a few wedges of cheese and a bottle or two of bottom shelf Vin de Table.

Surely my offer can't be refused?


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

tonyt said:


> My needs are few, just a few gallons of diesel, one or two "deux baguettes s'il vous plait", a few wedges of cheese and a bottle or two of bottom shelf Vin de Table.
> 
> Surely my offer can't be refused?


Count me in tony ! I'd also suggest a few bottles of finest French eau as well to provoke a need to search more diligently.

I'll be your first customer when you start to sell the database. What will you call it ??

G


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Grizzly said:


> I'll be your first customer when you start to sell the database. What will you call it ??


Suggest he issues it as a downloadable pdf file . . . . . *P*issoirs *d*e *F*rance!

OK - getting me manteau!! :roll:

Dave


----------

